# Localhost lässt sich nicht starten



## Grunge (24. Oktober 2018)

Hey,

ich möchte meinen Lokalen Server starten. Ich weiß dass MacOs (ich habe Mojave) dass ganze schon mitbringt.
Lässt sich aber nicht. Insbesondere PHP kriegt keinen "grünen Punkt" in den Einstellungen. Auch wenn ich Xampp oder Mamp nutze, bringt das nix ...
Die entsprechenden Zeilen habe ich selbstverständlich in der httpd.conf aaskommentiert.

Hoffe ihr wisst weiter.

Danke euch !

LG


----------



## Technipion (25. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Grunge,
welche Schritte genau hast du ausgeführt um den Server zu starten? Und welche Fehlermeldungen wurden dabei produziert?

Gruß Technipion


----------



## Grunge (25. Oktober 2018)

Keine Fehlermeldungen. 

Also ich habe in den httpd.conf die entsprechenden Zeilen das "#" entfernt. 
Nur in den Einstellungen wird halt nach wie vor angezeigt: php nicht aktiviert


----------



## Technipion (26. Oktober 2018)

Grunge hat gesagt.:


> Also ich habe in den httpd.conf die entsprechenden Zeilen das "#" entfernt.
> Nur in den Einstellungen wird halt nach wie vor angezeigt: php nicht aktiviert


Das ist zu ungenau. Poste mal deine httpd.conf.

Da ich selbst kein MacOS besitze habe ich im Internet nach einer Konfigurationsanleitung gesucht, und bin fündig geworden: https://www.dyclassroom.com/howto-mac/how-to-install-apache-mysql-php-on-macos-mojave-10-14
Hast du diese Schritte so ausgeführt? Gab es zwischendurch Fehlermeldungen?

Was sagt die Ausgabe von $ sudo apachectl configtest ?

Hast du Testweise eine PHP-Datei angelegt und versucht sie aufzurufen?

Gruß Technipion


----------



## Grunge (27. Oktober 2018)

> AH00558: httpd: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using Bens-Mac.local. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message
> 
> Syntax OK



ich komme nicht mal auf localhost! Dann heißt es immer der Server sei nicht erreichbar...


----------

